# No win today, but here is Quincy's win photo from yesterday



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I cant wait to see the picture.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's a winner in my book everyday! I'm sure he will get there Cherrie. He did fabulously yesterday and he will do it again._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here it is...


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks AWESOME Cherie!!
Tomorrows another day, I bet the judge will lavish him and give him a ton of points


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG, that cute little puppy has turned in to one stunning stud in every sense of the word.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!! You are cute! He can only get five max on any given day. Tomorrow is indeed another day and we will see what comes of it. He has been booked for the Woodstock, Ontario shows on Feb. 4, 5 and 6.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> OMG, that cute little puppy has turned in to one stunning stud in every sense of the word.


Ha,ha,ha!!! Thank you. He is a handsome devil, isn't he?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

He looks great! Nice when the pics turn out good  Too bad he didnt win today but that is the way of shows... like you said, different day , different judge! Good luck tomorrow


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Feathersprings said:


> He looks great! Nice when the pics turn out good  Too bad he didnt win today but that is the way of shows... like you said, different day , different judge! Good luck tomorrow


Thanks so much. I am not remotely upset. If he lost because he looked awful or acted like a fool...maybe. But he was a gem and looked amazing.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOOHOOO!!! LOVE that win pic of him!! No, you don't win every time... as you said, different judges = different opinions, BUT, he is a winner in my eyes! What a handsome, handsome young man he has grown into! Won't be all that long before you are putting a Ch in front of his name! Best to you and Quincy!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

What a pretty boy... and he is just so sososososo black! He looks so confident standing up there, I bet he is fun to watch in the ring 

A question... because I know little about how poodles are made up, so no one take this incorrectly... how much chest are poodles supposed to have? Q's doesn't look very deep, so I was just wondering if they were supposed to be or no? I may be spoiled by all the sighthounds I've been around and their extrememly deep chests (I love 'em!) though... so if my question is dumb, just ignore me!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!! What a handsome guy that Quincy is.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Spencer said:


> how much chest are poodles supposed to have?


Spencer, the deepest part of the chest should be no higher than the dog's elbows when he is stacked and you are looking at him from the side. You need to see the dog cut down or go over a dog with your hands if he is in coat, as hair can substitute for bone. The elbows are another issue, as short upper arms are a common problem in standards. 

If you go on the PCA website, there is an illustrated breed standard that is very helpful.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Quincy is gorgeous! I just saw his videos and while I don't know much about shows, he looks amazing, walking in such a confident way. He's a winner to me. 

And he makes you feel so proud and happy, I bet that's the best part!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oh he is just beautiful!! Good luck with him today


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He looks stunning! What a handsome boy he turned out to be.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks again to all of you. Day three was the same as day two...reserve Winners Dog. We are exhausted...all of us including Quincy. But he was gem again...showed beautifully and was a perfect gentleman. So, off we go to Woodstock in two weekends. In the meantime, I am thankful for this incredible boy who knows how to behave and make his Mom a proud lady!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations on a good weekend. I think WD and 2 R is good for a puppy. What was the breed count?


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, my! I was expecting a Big Red, instead it was Black Beauty!

Gorgeous! Give him all the experience to bring it home, ASP!

How old is your boy?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Congratulations on a good weekend. I think WD and 2 R is good for a puppy. What was the breed count?


There were thirteen.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> There were thirteen.


 13 dogs? Wow that is a lot. What was the break down by class.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Spencer said:


> What a pretty boy... and he is just so sososososo black! He looks so confident standing up there, I bet he is fun to watch in the ring
> 
> A question... because I know little about how poodles are made up, so no one take this incorrectly... how much chest are poodles supposed to have? Q's doesn't look very deep, so I was just wondering if they were supposed to be or no? I may be spoiled by all the sighthounds I've been around and their extrememly deep chests (I love 'em!) though... so if my question is dumb, just ignore me!


I agree with Feralpoodle. You would have to feel him to know and all is good. I have had three handlers assess him and nobody has felt he is lacking.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> 13 dogs? Wow that is a lot. What was the break down by class.


One junior puppy dog...two senior puppy dogs...one bred by dog...two junior puppy bitches...two senior puppy bitches.... one bred by bitch...two female specials, two male specials. One boy and one girl did not turn out on Friday, so eleven on Friday.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Persia said:


> Oh, my! I was expecting a Big Red, instead it was Black Beauty!
> 
> Gorgeous! Give him all the experience to bring it home, ASP!
> 
> How old is your boy?


Thanks very much. He is eleven months old.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I was thinking of you all weekend! that handsome devil will get his wins quickly, I'm sure! Don't you worry about it!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Quincy does you proud at every turn, that's the winning story here. It's wonderful to have such a handsome, well-behaved "gentleman." The wins will come again, we all know that. This boy lives to make you happy and proud and he's going to go the distance to do it. I love how you love him, I do too, alas from afar!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, he does have a little fan club on Facebook you know...lol! You are welcome to join! He would be a hard boy not to love! He just has it all...personality, great looks, a loving spirit, an eagerness to please. Thank you!!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

WOWZA! Love his beautiful face


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Quincy looks like a winner to me!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Quincy looks great no matter what happened! He is such an adorable poodle and we all love him!


----------



## LittleRiver (Jan 23, 2011)

I just bought my first show poodle, a toy, but gosh does your boy Quincy makes me want to get a standard to go along with her. He is HANDSOME, wow. And what a great win photo you got--so many times they are horrible (usually photographers error). Lovely, just lovely! I can't wait to hear more about his show career.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone. It was an exciting, interesting weekend! Quincy was such a remarkable ambassador for the breed. He was a wonderful boy in the ring, never acting like a fool, always being a complete gentleman. When he was done in the ring, we walked round with him and lots of Moms got photos of their kids with him.They stuck their hands into his hair, loving how soft he was. The entire time, he lapped it all up, and sneaked in some kisses along the way. He made my heart feel like it was going to burst.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Looks and sounds like a stunning example - I cannot wait for in how ever many years it is till I am able to dip a toe into showing - it sounds like such a fun experiance that dogs enjoy as much as their owners and handlers!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. He is a wonderful dog! Showing is not for everyone. If I did not know so many people from bygone days I am not certain how much I would like it. And it is not for all dogs. I saw lots this weekend freaked out because of all the chaos outside the rings practically being dragged around. Because of my past, it feels like old home week, and I hope you enjoy it when you do get involved.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Leooonie said:


> it sounds like such a fun experiance that dogs enjoy as much as their owners and handlers!


I think my dog enjoyed it more than I did, as he wasn't the one writing checks to the handler! :argh:


----------

